# Wood shrimp success?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

My LFS here has a tank with both wood shrimp and a single African fan shrimp. I'm always tempted to get one (or a few), but I'm afraid I might not be able to give it a good home. It would go into a well-established 30 gallon with swarms of cherries and 4 or 5 Amanos. Bad idea? Might it find enough food long term? I am perfectly willing to supplement its diet with the aid of my trusty turkey baster (crushed flake, etc). 

So, has anyone else done well with them, and if so, would you mind sharing your experiences? 

Would they interfere with the cherries in any way? Are they an animal that might disrupt delicate plantings (HC and so on)? Could they get hassled by the Amano shrimp? 

Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

From what I know they are filter feeders so you shouldn't have to "hand" feed them. I kept one for about 6 months in my 75 gallon and all it did was hide all day long.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Cavan

I keep 2 Atya Gabonensis, cherry shrimps and Japonicas together with no problems. They stay out of each other's way. I have a driftwood in my tank and the Atyas do well hiding under there with the occasional fights and the rescaping of my aquascape.

It would be a bad idea to have it in a tank with HC growing though. Mine are notorious for uprooting plants in the tank.

They are a delight to watch and are harmless to the cherry shrimplets.

The only reason why they fight is because they are both males.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I had one in my 15g for a while. I didn't see it for a few days. I just got through seeing the movie "Anaconda" on HBO and I went by my tank. I noticed that my HOB Liberty needed a cartridge change. I stuck my hand inside the filter to get the cartridge out and felt something slimy that was moving in there. That's the highest that I have ever jumped in my life. Ah, aren't aquariums really entertaining? For some reason this critter really liked the inside of this filter and I think it enjoy seeing me jump too.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

I`ve had one wood shrimp in my 55 for a couple years and he has never harmed any of his tank mates or the plants. All he wants is his driftwood and for me to stop pestering him with water changes.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm looking for a wood shrimp also. They are pretty expensive around here $9.99 and up. I had one before and they are great shrimp to have in the tank. Very entertaining to watch sweeping the water with their fans. I really don't think 1 fan shrimp made much impact in a 55 gallon tank, but I'd swear my water was clearer after getting him. I did not have any other shrimp at the time. He didn't bother any other tank inhabitants, and could scoot away fast and hide when anyone(Angel fish) tried to bother him.

My wood shrimp lived for about 2 years. It stayed on the plants right in front of the discharge of my HOB filter. I guess he was lazy, liked the food coming to him instead of having to move around and look for food. Then he also got in the habit of crawling in the filter. At least once a week I'd have to take him out of the filter and put him back in the tank. One day there was a short power outage and the filter stopped. When the power came back on the filter didn't restart and the shrimp was in there. I didn't realize it for a couple days and he dried up and died. My bad.
Steve T.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I think I'll pick one up the next time.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Cavan , did you end up getting those shrimp and how did they work out?
I just bought 2 today (rock shrimp) I could not resist afetr seeing them feeding in the LFS tank.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

My experiences are pretty much the same as everyone here...
I just put mine in my 20 gal shrimp breeder that has damn near zero current, crystal clear water, and not much open space (filled with moss). Basically the exact opposite of a good environment for singapores. After a few weeks he was doing fine. When there is crystal clear water or an absence of flow these shrimp will use their fans like feather dusters, brushing them across the debris-littered substrate, and munch on whatever they pick up. They are very gentle IME and shouldn't really bother your plants or livestock. Be very careful when removing things out of your tank, though. Mine would cling to anything and has had several unexpected trips out of the tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Chris S said:


> Cavan , did you end up getting those shrimp and how did they work out?
> I just bought 2 today (rock shrimp) I could not resist afetr seeing them feeding in the LFS tank.


Now that I think I'm ready for one, I can't find them! Bah!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Go to petsmart, petco or petland. They are selling them as flower shrimp for $5.29.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

That is where I got mine. Petsmart here in Canada. 8.99 $ ea. CDN


----------

